# Hindi porket



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

Is my translation of the below sentences including 'hindi porket' correct?

Hindi porket lagi kitang nililibre ng lunch mahal na kita. 
>>Just because I'm buying you lunch all the time, it doesn't mean that I automatically love you.

Hindi porket umiinom ka ng kape sa Starbucks, sosyal ka na agad!
>>Just because you are drinking coffee at Starbucks, it doesn't mean that you are automatically a high-class person.


In the original Tagalog sentences, the first part of the sentences is negative, but my translation (considering the context logically) is the other way around, so I'm confused..


Thanks in advance!


----------



## epistolario

Your English translations are fine to me. Your observation is valid, but that's the way the Tagalog sentence is constructed.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, epistolario!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hi
> 
> Is my translation of the below sentences including 'hindi porket' correct?
> 
> Hindi porket lagi kitang nililibre ng lunch mahal na kita.
> >>Just because I'm buying you lunch all the time, it doesn't mean that I automatically love you.
> 
> Hindi porket umiinom ka ng kape sa Starbucks, sosyal ka na agad!
> >>Just because you are drinking coffee at Starbucks, it doesn't mean that you are automatically a high-class person.
> 
> 
> In the original Tagalog sentences, the first part of the sentences is negative, but my translation (considering the context logically) is the other way around, so I'm confused..
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Your English translations are acceptable, but if you are confused by the seeming inversion of the negative clause then you can translate them in a more straightforward fashion in this manner:

Hindi porket lagi kitang nililibre ng lunch mahal na kita.
_It does not mean that because I treat you out to lunch all the time, that that means I love you._

Hindi porket umiinom ka ng kape sa Starbucks, sosyal ka na agad!
_It does not mean that because you drink coffee at Starbucks, that that makes you a high-class person!_


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Yeah, right.. Thanks, DK!


----------

